# Hammer Test failed



## JPT5 (18. Juni 2018)

Moin, 

habe gerade einen neuen PC zusammengestellt. 
Leider schlaegt aber der Hammer Test fehl. 

getestet mit MemTest86 - Official Site of the x86 Memory Testing Tool Version 7.5

nach der Beschreibung sieht es nicht aus, als wuerde Finetuning oder ein Tausch der Riegel helfen:

Test 13 Hammer Test

    The row hammer test exposes a fundamental defect with RAM modules 2010 or later. This defect can lead to disturbance errors when repeatedly accessing addresses in the same memory bank but different rows in a short period of time. The repeated opening/closing of rows causes charge leakage in adjacent rows, potentially causing bits to flip. 

    This test 'hammers' rows by alternatively reading two addresses in a repeated fashion, then verifying the contents of other addresses for disturbance errors. For more details on DRAM disturbance errors, see Flipping Bits in Memory Without Accessing Them: An Experimental Study of DRAM Disturbance Errors by Yoongu Kim et al. 

    Starting from MemTest86 v6.2, potentially two passes of row hammer testing are performed. On the first pass, address pairs are hammered at the highest possible rate. If errors are detected on the first pass, errors are not immediately reported and a second pass is started. In this pass, address pairs are hammered at a lower rate deemed as the worst case scenario by memory vendors (200K accesses per 64ms). If errors are also detected in this pass, the errors are reported to the user as normal. However, if only the first pass produces an error, a warning message is instead displayed to the user. 


Soll ich die Speicherriegel zurueckschicken und andere kaufen?

Hardware: 
* ein Paar F4-2400C15D-8GNT
* Mainboard Gigabyte B3600M-D3H
* CPU Core i3-8100 boxed
* Netzteil BeQuiet Pure Power 10 400 Watt

danke

JPT


----------



## drstoecker (18. Juni 2018)

Teste die Riegel mal einzeln, auf welchem Takt laufen die? Bios vom Board aktuell?


----------



## JPT5 (18. Juni 2018)

BIOS habe ich gerade aktualisiert. Ohne Erfolg.
Habe die Riegel jeweils einzeln betrieben, auch ohne Erfolg. 
Per default liefen sie auf 2166 statt 2400. Ist aber egal, ob so oder so, gleicher Fehler. 
Die bei Passmark genannten pTRR bzw TRR Werte, die den Refresh häufiger ausführen sollen, habe ich im BIOS nicht gefunden.

Interessant ist, dass die Fehler nur an einer eng begrenzten Adresse auftreten. 
Ich versuche nochmal den anderen Riegel, ob es dort genauso ist. Edit: Jepp, gleiche Adresse. ist also ein kontruktionsfehler.

Lowest Error Address	0x50000 (0MB)
Highest Error Address	0x50214 (0MB)

dann könnte ich ja einfach die Adresse ausschliessen.


----------



## BeaverCheese (18. Juni 2018)

Ausbauen, einpacken, zurückschicken, Corsair kaufen


----------



## drstoecker (18. Juni 2018)

Hast du eigentlich Probleme mit dem ram oder wie kommst du drauf den auf Fehler zu testen?
windows 10 hat auch ein Test Tool für den Speicher.


----------



## BeaverCheese (18. Juni 2018)

RAM sollte man immer direkt nach dem Einbau testen, bevor man den Rechner weiter benutzt. Spart einem Zeit und Ärger.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Juni 2018)

Naja das halte ich für stark übertrieben und hab ich noch nie gemacht.
erst wenn es Probleme gibt sollte man gucken vorher ist totaler Quark. 
Oder so gesagt wenn das System im Alltag problemlos läuft macht es keinen Sinn alles auf Fehler zu testen , wofür auch?


----------



## BeaverCheese (18. Juni 2018)

Wenn du meinst. Ist ja nicht verboten.

Ich teste neuen RAM jedenfalls immer. Geht über Nacht und man hat Gewissheit.


----------



## Cody_GSK (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo JPT,

wie auch in der MemTest86 FAQ angegeben haben Fehler im Hammer Subtest keine Auswirkungen auf den Normalbetrieb, solange das System nicht mit Malware infiziert ist, welche exakt den Rowhammer Exploit verwendet.

Du kannst den Speicher wenn gewünscht aber natürlich trotzdem reklamieren. Alternativ lässt sich die Anfälligkeit gegen Rowhammer auch beseitigen in dem man die tREFI manuell reduziert. Unterhalb eines gewissen Schwellenwerts, der genaue Wert kann variieren, werden die Fehler im Hammer Subtest vollständig verschwinden.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## JPT5 (3. Juli 2018)

Also. Vielen dank für die vielen Tipps. 

Erst mal meine Antworten darauf:
* Kein PC verlässt meine Bastelstube ohne Memtest und ohne Smart-Plattentest. 
* Den Tipp mit dem tREFI werde ich auf jeden fall mal versuchen... 
Kann tREFI nicht ändern. Memory Timing ist auf "Advanced Manual", der tREFI Menüpunkt ist aktiviert. Aber ich kann den Wert trotzdem nicht editieren. Das war mein letztes Gigabyte board.
tREFI ist auf 8315@2133 Mhz und 9363@2400 Mhz. 
tREFIx9 ist auf 72 bzw 81
klingt ok? naja, kann ja nur der Speichertest sagen, ob OK 

* Von Exploit habe ich jetzt im Zusammenhang mit Hammer noch nichts gehört, kann ja eigentlich nur das System zum Absturz bringen, aber nicht beliebigen Code ausführen?!
* Das Problem kommt nicht vom Speicher. Hatte Corsair da, aus der QVL Liste: Exakt das gleiche Problem. 
* Mittlerweile gab es ein weiteres BIOS-Update, welches Memtest86 direkt zum Absturz bringt. Klasse. 

Vermutlich ist es ein Speicherbereich, der vom BIOS verwendet wird, dies aber nicht korrekt an das Betriebssystem gemeldet wird. 
Aber warum laufen dann alle anderen Tests im Memtest86 und alle andere Testsoftware fehlerfrei durch?

Der Gigabyte-Support ist eine Katastrophe. Es geht nur darum, jegliche Anfragen abzuwehren.
Der Passmark-Support ist klasse, bin mal gespannt, ob die mir ne andere Version vom Memtest schicken zum testen. 
Hey, und der GSkill Support hier ist auch toll, der Hinweis auf tREFI ist zielgerichtet, vollständig und einfach.

Wie dem auch sei, ich bin ja nicht auf Windows. 
BADRAM eingetragen, und Linux lässt die Finger von dem Speicherbereich. 
Damit sollte ich erstmal safe sein. Vielleicht tut sich ja in Zukunft was bei Passmark oder Gigabyte.


----------

